# Best Open Source Text Editor???



## BitWit (Feb 6, 2003)

I used to use BBEDIT (full version) in OS9. Now that Im in X, what is the closest open-source alternative? So far, the best I have found is jEdit, which doesn't seem to support dragging blocks of text, or even worse, the right-click. Please advise any fixes or better alternatives.

Thanks


----------



## adambyte (Feb 7, 2003)

Uh, just for the record, BBEdit does run native on OS X now, so if you have the latest version, there's no need to go searching for alternatives.


----------



## porteous (Feb 7, 2003)

The best? It's still BBEdit 7.0 which is Mac OS X native, just as good as before, and available from BareBones Software. There is also the BBEdit Lite 6.1 version, free to download, which also runs on OS X.

If you happen to be using a Windows PC (as I unfortunately have to at work) you can't beat Arachnophilia


----------



## BitWit (Feb 7, 2003)

Ive been using bbedit lite for a while now, but I was hoping to find an open-source alternative that can do more. Actually, I'd be fine with Lite if there were some way to get ascii codes and maybe syntax coloring in there.


----------



## BitWit (Feb 7, 2003)

Also, windows users can check out these two excellent FREE editors:
http://www.araneae.com/
http://www.jEdit.org

They are almost as feature-packed as Homesite.


----------



## podmate (Feb 7, 2003)

BBEdit 6.5 has syntax coloring for ASP, PHP, HTML, Perl and there are language modules available for many more (I use the SQL one).

I'm not sure if the lite version has the syntax coloring feature or not.

BBEdit is the best text editor that I know of.


----------



## toast (Feb 7, 2003)

I liked TextSpresso on Classic a LOT. BBEdit rocks the OSX planet.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 7, 2003)

Ooh! I neglected to mention "Taco HTML Edit" which is a great text editor for OS X. It has COLOUR CODING of tags, and is TOTALLY FREE.

Use it to edit MY web site all the time.  (Yet another shameless plug! See my Signature)

http://versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=15720&db=mac


----------



## BitWit (Feb 7, 2003)

Finally someone got the "Open Source" (AKA FREE) part of my request! Thanks!


----------



## BitWit (Feb 7, 2003)

Whoa! This is EXACTLY what I was looking for...

For any of you out there using BBEdit Lite or BBEdit WAREZ. GET THIS PROGRAM!

Thanks Again, Adam!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2003)

vim ?
tex ?
latex?

most unix editors work fine as well


----------



## BitWit (Feb 9, 2003)

Now THIS one shows alot of promise, too and its FREE.
http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.php


----------



## dani++ (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BitWit _
> *Also, windows users can check out these two excellent FREE editors:
> http://www.araneae.com/
> http://www.jEdit.org
> ...



BTW, jEdit is opensource and readily available for MacOSX.

If you on X11, also check out nedit and gvim.


dani++


----------



## scruffy (Feb 10, 2003)

I second the recommendation of nedit


----------



## BitWit (Feb 10, 2003)

Can it be configured for html/javascript/php? That's what I need one for working with.


Better yet, I'm gonna try it out myself...


----------

